# Saw Disney's "Frozen" last night. Wow.



## EverestSherpa

Since I am one of the few people who has seen "Frozen" that isn't embargoed, here are my thoughts. Initially, I wasn't expecting much from songwriters Kristen and Bobby Lopez. I'm a huge fan of Bobby's "adult" work ("Book of Mormon", "Avenue Q"), but his collaborations with his wife on "children's work" (Finding Nemo the Musical, Winnie The Pooh) have been underwhelming. Since music is such a central part to any modern Disney Princess movie, it was key for Bobby and Kristen to strike gold - and they did. Channeling their inner Alan Menken and Howard Ashman, this husband/wife duo churned out 6 Broadway-style numbers that make it very easy to imagine a future life for this Disney movie on the Great White Way. John Lasseter may not be the powerhouse Director he once was, but he sure knows how to turn around a failing animation studio. The Disney Brain Trust has been more effective and creative than it's Emeryville-based PIXAR counterparts for the past three years (Cars 2 vs. Winnie the Pooh, Brave vs. Wreck-It Ralph and now Monsters U vs. Frozen). Is it the best Disney Animated Feature since Beauty and the Beast? Quite possibly. It's a twist on the Hans Christian Anderson tale that will undoubtedly upset many "purists" who think Disney ruins stories - but that's not at all true, they reinvent them. It's the same lot that think you can't omit big plots from the Harry Potter novels when adapted on screen. Screenwriting as a creative medium of it's own and purely adopting something straight is boring and tiring. Will you see the twists coming? Probably. But that doesn't mean it isn't one hell of a sleigh ride (see what I did there?). Speaking of Broadway style music, what's up with this cast? Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff, Josh Gad and Santino Fontana? All Broadway veterans in their own right, this film has some top notch voice talent. And it's funny. Funnier than it should be for a kid's movie, really. Much of that is due to the incredible comedic sensibility of Josh Gad. His delivery makes regular lines hysterical. Frozen doesn't go for the typical gags you'll get in your DreamWorks films. No pop culture references, no random dancing, everything seems normal (well as normal as a Disney princess musical can be). It's a timeless tale that will be remembered in 100 years with the likes of Ariel, Cinderella and Belle. And while Disney may be afraid of the title: "The Snow Queen" (scares off boys, apparently), we should all hail the Snow Queen for ringing in a new era of Disney Animation, and once again waking Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## supernova

I still feel this could/would/should have been a far better film by omitting the snowman.  And since I'm not one to hunt down trailers and spoiler and the like, I honestly have no idea.  But in true Disney style, I'm nearly 100% positive that there is going to be a horse or horse-like animal in this one, who makes all sorts of goofy faces and probably sits on someone.  At one point, horses were horses.  Then came Pegasus.  And the Maximus.  And I'm sure I'm leaving a few others out.  I hope Disney doesn't disappoint and includes another useless character like that in this film, too.  If so, there goes the "no DreamWorks gags here" theory.  As if the talking snowman couldn't be pulled right out of The Croods, or some other piece of awful animation offering from any other studio.  To me, from the pictures I saw on posters of the princesses/princess, they actually look JUST like DreamWorks characters.  Very blah, bland, and not much different from, say, Tangled.  Which easily could have been a DreamWorks picture, too.  Gotta love frying pan as a weapon humor.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

supernova said:


> I still feel this could/would/should have been a far better film by omitting the snowman.  And since I'm not one to hunt down trailers and spoiler and the like, I honestly have no idea.  But in true Disney style, I'm nearly 100% positive that there is going to be a horse or horse-like animal in this one, who makes all sorts of goofy faces and probably sits on someone.  At one point, horses were horses.  Then came Pegasus.  And the Maximus.  And I'm sure I'm leaving a few others out.  I hope Disney doesn't disappoint and includes another useless character like that in this film, too.  If so, there goes the "no DreamWorks gags here" theory.  As if the talking snowman couldn't be pulled right out of The Croods, or some other piece of awful animation offering from any other studio.  To me, from the pictures I saw on posters of the princesses/princess, they actually look JUST like DreamWorks characters.  Very blah, bland, and not much different from, say, Tangled.  Which easily could have been a DreamWorks picture, too.  Gotta love frying pan as a weapon humor.



I haven't seen the movie either, but I agree about the snowman.  From seeing the trailer with the snowman, we didn't even know that the story had princesses in it until I heard that there was a character meet and greet at the parks.  Our family watched Monsters University last night and one of the previews was the one with the snowman.  I told my kids about the princesses and our oldest said, "Wait?  It's not about the snowman?"


----------



## mvk

Cinderella would've been better without those pesky talking mice.
Beauty and the Beast would've been better without all of those talking dishes and pieces of furniture.
The Little Mermaid would've been better without the talking crab.
Alladin would've been better without the anthropomorphic flying carpet.

Who did I miss?  I'm sure there are tons, because every movie Disney has made has characters like this.

I haven't seen the movie yet, obviously, but I'm sure the snowman character will be in a similar vein to those above.


----------



## wiigirl

WebmasterLeah said:


> I haven't seen the movie either, but I agree about the snowman.  From seeing the trailer with the snowman, we didn't even know that the story had princesses in it until I heard that there was a character meet and greet at the parks.  Our family watched Monsters University last night and one of the previews was the one with the snowman.  I told my kids about the princesses and our oldest said, "Wait?  It's not about the snowman?"


----------



## EverestSherpa

WebmasterLeah said:


> I haven't seen the movie either, but I agree about the snowman.  From seeing the trailer with the snowman, we didn't even know that the story had princesses in it until I heard that there was a character meet and greet at the parks.  Our family watched Monsters University last night and one of the previews was the one with the snowman.  I told my kids about the princesses and our oldest said, "Wait?  It's not about the snowman?"



I'd love to shed some light on the reason for this. Or what my theory is. The film was originally called "The Snow Queen", just as Tangled was called "Rapunzel". Both these names were eventually changed because they were too.... girly. There's no need selling girls on a Princess film, they're in. It's the boys you need in the door. That's why the Snowman is so heavily advertised. His role is MUCH smaller than the trailers and TV spots suggest, and honestly - after you see it - you may wish it was a larger role. Olaf is hysterical. Every. Single. Line. It's completely out of context, of course, until you see the film, but you'll fall in love with the little guy.


----------



## EverestSherpa

supernova said:


> I still feel this could/would/should have been a far better film by omitting the snowman.  And since I'm not one to hunt down trailers and spoiler and the like, I honestly have no idea.  But in true Disney style, I'm nearly 100% positive that there is going to be a horse or horse-like animal in this one, who makes all sorts of goofy faces and probably sits on someone.  At one point, horses were horses.  Then came Pegasus.  And the Maximus.  And I'm sure I'm leaving a few others out.  I hope Disney doesn't disappoint and includes another useless character like that in this film, too.  If so, there goes the "no DreamWorks gags here" theory.  As if the talking snowman couldn't be pulled right out of The Croods, or some other piece of awful animation offering from any other studio.  To me, from the pictures I saw on posters of the princesses/princess, they actually look JUST like DreamWorks characters.  Very blah, bland, and not much different from, say, Tangled.  Which easily could have been a DreamWorks picture, too.  Gotta love frying pan as a weapon humor.



Trust me, Olaf, was a great part of the film. Josh Gad is a terrific voice actor, and the trailers just don't do the little guy justice. Yes, they're is a horse-like character (it's a Reindeer named Sven, I think). I wouldn't call that a gag, and the Snowman certainly isn't. The Croods, to be sure, wasn't a bad movie. It was one of DreamWorks better films. But the Snowman (Olaf) has a lot of heart and spunk. Those are characters. Gags are pianos falling on people's heads. Gags are stupid break dancing out the end of a movie that doesn't make sense. From the sound of your post, you probably won't like this movie if you thought Tangled was "DreamWorks" quality. I thought Tangled was absolutely fantastic (Frozen was better, though). I'm a firm believer that society takes waaaaaay too much into account from Posters, TV spots and trailers. Wait till the reviews come out - they will be glowing for this film. But reviews have become hidden in the mess that is Marketing.


----------



## EverestSherpa

mvk said:


> Cinderella would've been better without those pesky talking mice.
> Beauty and the Beast would've been better without all of those talking dishes and pieces of furniture.
> The Little Mermaid would've been better without the talking crab.
> Alladin would've been better without the anthropomorphic flying carpet.
> 
> Who did I miss?  I'm sure there are tons, because every movie Disney has made has characters like this.
> 
> I haven't seen the movie yet, obviously, but I'm sure the snowman character will be in a similar vein to those above.



You are so spot-on.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Glad to hear it!  We'll be seeing it, so I'll keep an open mind!


----------



## kate_wdw

EverestSherpa said:


> Is it the best Disney Animated Feature since Beauty and the Beast? Quite possibly.



Awesome! Thank you for your review.

I was really hoping to get a more comprehensive trailer for _Frozen_ on the _Monsters University_ DVD, but it was the same old Olaf/Sven short that's been circulating for a while now. 

Less than a month to go!


----------



## supernova

mvk said:


> Cinderella would've been better without those pesky talking mice.


I know I've seen Cinderella, but I don't much remember it.  If the mice talked to Cinderella, then that's silly.  If the mice talked only to each other, then it makes more sense.  They do communicate, but audiences are not going to sit through squeeking.  Better to give them voices so we know what's going on without subtitles.



mvk said:


> Beauty and the Beast would've been better without all of those talking dishes and pieces of furniture.


Wasn't the whole story there that this was an enchanted castle, where people were turned into living objects?  Go back and watch the movie.  Perhaps you missed that key plot point.



mvk said:


> The Little Mermaid would've been better without the talking crab.


Here again, creatures living in the ocean communicating with each other.  The crab wasn't talking to the chef while he was trying to run away from the kitchen.  All a matter of perspective.



mvk said:


> Alladin would've been better without the anthropomorphic flying carpet.


Wholeheartedly agree.  The 'living' carpet did nothing as a character to move the story along.  As a flying carpet, yes.  Key to the story... remember Disney did not create the concept of the flying carpet.  Did we need it walking around on two feet?  No, of course not.  How does that help tell the story?  Aladdin would have been much better without the anthropomorphic carpet.  First valid statement you've made so far.



mvk said:


> Who did I miss?  I'm sure there are tons, because every movie Disney has made has characters like this.


Yes.  Of course they do.  They're kid movies.  Children also believe in Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy.



mvk said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet, obviously, but I'm sure the snowman character will be in a similar vein to those above.


Doubtful.  Actually, no.  Perhaps _highly_ doubtful is a better statement?  In your point above, you mentioned living creatures.  A snowman, last I checked... not living.


----------



## surferdave

EverestSherpa said:


> I'd love to shed some light on the reason for this. Or what my theory is. The film was originally called "The Snow Queen", just as Tangled was called "Rapunzel". Both these names were eventually changed because they were too.... girly. There's no need selling girls on a Princess film, they're in. It's the boys you need in the door. That's why the Snowman is so heavily advertised. His role is MUCH smaller than the trailers and TV spots suggest, and honestly - after you see it - you may wish it was a larger role. Olaf is hysterical. Every. Single. Line. It's completely out of context, of course, until you see the film, but you'll fall in love with the little guy.



The trend is to use androgynous adjectives. _Enchanted_, _Tangled_, _Brave_, _Frozen_. If we renamed the classics, they would be _Poisoned_, _Fitted_ (for a shoe), _Sedated_, and _Kidnapped_.


----------



## supernova

surferdave said:


> The trend is to use androgynous adjectives. _Enchanted_, _Tangled_, _Brave_, _Frozen_. If we renamed the classics, they would be _Poisoned_, _Fitted_ (for a shoe), _Sedated_, and _Kidnapped_.



I was shocked that Disney went with 'Princess & the Frog'.  Although that might explain why the film tanked.  More egg on Iger's face.


----------



## karly05

at "Poisoned."

I like Olaf!  All I've seen are the trailers, and I'm already laughing at him.  And I think the point of the "Cinderella's mice" post was that Disney movies always have cute/funny sidekick characters (realistic or not).

I almost didn't read this post because I've already read one "Frozen" spoiler I really wish I didn't know going in, and I'm trying not to read too much, but I can tell already that's a losing battle.   

I remember when "Princess and the Frog" came out, Moms on the Dis were asking, "Is it OK for boys?" "Will boys sit through it?"  So yeah, they have to plug the funny sidekicks and action elements to make it "ok for boys."


----------



## supernova

This one needs to be called Tangled in the Snow.  These characters are nearly identical to Tangled.


----------



## EverestSherpa

supernova said:


> Doubtful.  Actually, no.  Perhaps _highly_ doubtful is a better statement?  In your point above, you mentioned living creatures.  A snowman, last I checked... not living.



Without spoiling anything, I can tell you that you are wrong. Last I checked, dishes aren't living creatures... but you were okay with them in Beauty and the Beast because they were in an _enchanted_ house. Just keep that in mind as you watch Frozen. Without ruining anything - there is a reason Olaf can talk. That's all I'll say.


----------



## supernova

EverestSherpa said:


> Without spoiling anything, I can tell you that you are wrong. Last I checked, dishes aren't living creatures... but you were okay with them in Beauty and the Beast because they were in an _enchanted_ house. Just keep that in mind as you watch Frozen. Without ruining anything - there is a reason Olaf can talk. That's all I'll say.



If he is a human transformed into a snowman, then it'll be very Beauty and the Beast-ish.  If he can talk because they placed a magic hat on top of his head and he began to dance around, then that just goes towards my point.


----------



## mvk

supernova said:


> If he is a human transformed into a snowman, then it'll be very Beauty and the Beast-ish.  If he can talk because they placed a magic hat on top of his head and he began to dance around, then that just goes towards my point.



What if he can talk because, well, he just can?  Like Cinderella's mice, Sebastion, Flounder, and Scuttle (amongst others) in Little Mermaid; the characters in The Jungle Book; the characters in Tarzan, the Lion King, Lady and the Tramp; 101 Dalmations; the Flying Carpet, Iago, and Abu in Alladin, and on and on and on...

It's an animated movie... pretty much every single animated movie of all time has had non-human characters speaking and/or acting human.  I don't see why this is such a big issue.

Was Snow White dumb because animals cleaned a cottage and then alerted dwarfs that she was poisoned?

Was Pinnochio dumb because a wooden puppet came to life?

Was Dumbo dumb because an elephant was able to fly?


----------



## mvk

Here is a review of Frozen - http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...isten-bell-idina-menzel-and-josh-gad-20131104

There seems to be a few spoilers in there so if you aren't interested in those, then don't click on it.

Here is another, calling it the best Disney animated musical since Beauty and the Beast - http://www.thewrap.com/frozen-review-disneys-best-animated-musical-since-beauty-beast


----------



## supernova

mvk said:


> Was Dumbo dumb because an elephant was able to fly?


Yes.


----------



## mvk

supernova said:


> Yes.



Why do you watch any animated movies... or critique them at all, if you expect everything to be "real" and behave like they do in the real world?

It seems like a pretty silly criticism to me, criticizing an _animated_ movie because a snowman talks.  Or an elephant flies.  Or mice talk to people.  And so on and so on.


----------



## supernova

mvk said:


> Here is another, calling it the best Disney animated musical since Beauty and the Beast - http://www.thewrap.com/frozen-review-disneys-best-animated-musical-since-beauty-beast



Then by their logic, The Lion King must have come out in 1990, I guess.


----------



## mvk

supernova said:


> Then by their logic, The Lion King must have come out in 1990, I guess.



Beauty and the Beast is generally considered a better movie than The Lion King, if only slightly.

Not sure what their qualifications are for animated musical, but if this movie is better than Tangled, Wreck-It-Ralph, The Princess and the Frog, Mulan, Pocahantas, The Lion King, and Alladin, it's going to be very good.


----------



## hermosaguy

I can't wait to see this, got my $10 off ticket in my email today from DMR!


----------



## supernova

mvk said:


> Beauty and the Beast is generally considered a better movie than The Lion King, if only slightly.
> 
> Not sure what their qualifications are for animated musical, but if this movie is better than Tangled, Wreck-It-Ralph, The Princess and the Frog, Mulan, Pocahantas, The Lion King, and Alladin, it's going to be very good.



I've seen awful vacation home movies that were better than Princess and the Frog, so that wouldn't be saying much.


----------



## old lady

i will passed judgment when I see the movie.


----------



## Yumi Loves Stitch

i saw these frozen finger puppet things at disney store  and i loved them!


----------



## Young

I didn't like Tangled based on the trailer, but I loved it when I finally watched it. Same thing with the Princess and the Frog. I regretted not watching them with my daughter in the movie theatre (my wife went with her). So, I basically skipped 2 disney princess movies with my daughter. Frozen isn't a princess story right?


----------



## supernova

Young said:


> I didn't like Tangled based on the trailer, but I loved it when I finally watched it. Same thing with the Princess and the Frog. I regretted not watching them with my daughter in the movie theatre (my wife went with her). So, I basically skipped 2 disney princess movies with my daughter. Frozen isn't a princess story right?



Based on the title, I'd have to say yes it is.  When they changed Rapunzel to Tangled, it was in an attempt to trick males into the theater.  When the two main characters are sisters, then I'd go with princess movie.


----------



## pdg123

supernova said:


> I still feel this could/would/should have been a far better film by omitting the snowman.  And since I'm not one to hunt down trailers and spoiler and the like, I honestly have no idea.  But in true Disney style, I'm nearly 100% positive that there is going to be a horse or horse-like animal in this one, who makes all sorts of goofy faces and probably sits on someone.  At one point, horses were horses.  Then came Pegasus.  And the Maximus.  And I'm sure I'm leaving a few others out.  I hope Disney doesn't disappoint and includes another useless character like that in this film, too.  If so, there goes the "no DreamWorks gags here" theory.  As if the talking snowman couldn't be pulled right out of The Croods, or some other piece of awful animation offering from any other studio.  To me, from the pictures I saw on posters of the princesses/princess, they actually look JUST like DreamWorks characters.  Very blah, bland, and not much different from, say, Tangled.  Which easily could have been a DreamWorks picture, too.  Gotta love frying pan as a weapon humor.



Olaf may be the one of the goofiest looking Disney characters, and his voice may portray that he is an obnoxious character, but he is not a character you should pass judgement on until you see the movie. I saw this movie on Saturday and to be honest, I don't remember the last time I heard little kids behind me laugh so hard over a Disney character. Every word, movement, is perfectly paced with spot-on humor that doesn't detract from the story for even a second. Josh Gad really mastered this role, and mark my words, Olaf the Snowman will be flying off the shelves this winter.


----------



## supernova

pdg123 said:


> Olaf may be the one of the goofiest looking Disney characters, and his voice may portray that he is an obnoxious character, but he is not a character you should pass judgement on until you see the movie. I saw this movie on Saturday and to be honest, I don't remember the last time I heard little kids behind me laugh so hard over a Disney character. Every word, movement, is perfectly paced with spot-on humor that doesn't detract from the story for even a second. Josh Gad really mastered this role, and mark my words, Olaf the Snowman will be flying off the shelves this winter.



Yes, but that's the key point... they made a goofy character for the kids.


----------



## carmelhp

surferdave said:


> The trend is to use androgynous adjectives. _Enchanted_, _Tangled_, _Brave_, _Frozen_. If we renamed the classics, they would be _Poisoned_, _Fitted_ (for a shoe), _Sedated_, and _Kidnapped_.



_Copyrightable_ androgynous adjectives. "Rapunzel" and "Snow Queen" are a century or more out of copyright. In fact, a "Snow Queen" titled movie was released about a month prior to "Frozen."


----------



## csp131

I suggest those in this thread that are criticizing "Frozen" to go and watch it before making any more presumptions...


----------



## supernova

carmelhp said:


> _Copyrightable_ androgynous adjectives. "Rapunzel" and "Snow Queen" are a century or more out of copyright. In fact, a "Snow Queen" titled movie was released about a month prior to "Frozen."



Disney... a company of adjectives.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

This movie was great. Easily the best Disney movie in the past 20 years. Music is up there with Beauty and the Beast. 

As for Olaf. He did what I expected him to do. Deliver one liners.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Our family saw the film last night and it was absolutely amazing!  We loved all the characters, especially Olaf the snowman!  The movie has all the makings of a classic - the story, the songs, the heart.  We listened to the soundtrack the entire evening (and already have it on this morning) and can't wait to see the movie again.

I had posted earlier in the thread questioning the use of the snowman and as someone pointed out, all Disney movies have that goofy sidekick.  I hadn't thought of it that way, so I decided to keep an open mind, and I'm so glad I did!  Can't wait to see what awards this film gets!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We loved it! Finally a Disney movie to contend with the ones that I loved from my childhood. Sooooo good.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

Good movie, but not as memorable as Tangled, or Beauty and the Beast.

Best Funny moment was provided a little girl in the audiance.  At the climax when Anna blocks the Sword and everything stops for a few secounds.

This girl shouts out:  Dun..... Dot......  DAAAAAAAAA!

The whole theater cracked upl


----------



## IheartRapunzel

my bf took me to see it. i thought it was super cute!! love Elsa and Sven!


----------



## sookie

I loved the music. Honestly, I think the songwriting was pretty amazing! If you go back through and read the lyrics to "Let It Go", they are pretty striking. I'm listening to the soundtrack and I get a little teary - it strikes a cord with me I guess. But I totally admit I am a big baby.


----------



## karly05

I saw Frozen today and really enjoyed it.  To me, it wasn't quite up there with BatB (which I still think is "practically perfect in every way," to quote Mary Poppins), but I'd put it on par with "Tangled."  Enjoyed the songs, thought the voice cast was great, and I liked the core "sisters" story.  I loved Olaf and though Josh Gad was hilarious.

The Mickey Mouse short was brilliant, and I really wish I could have seen it with a roomful of animation buffs - my audience of mostly parents with little kids wasn't very responsive.

And this is not Disney, but we saw the trailer and I am definitely going to see Mr. Peabody and Sherman!


----------



## Hoosier37

csp131 said:


> I suggest those in this thread that are criticizing "Frozen" to go and watch it before making any more presumptions...


----------



## drusba

I thought Frozen was one of Disney's best ever and the short cartoon, Get a Horse, that preceded it was an amazing feat of cartoon creativity, and for those who know history, you may have recognized that the voice of Mickey Mouse in the black and white portion of the cartoon short was Walt Disney.


----------



## eliza61

Hotosier37 said:


>



LOL  ok I saw the movie and sorry get ready for some criticism.

LOL.  The music sucked!!  sorry that's my opinion.  that was the lamest sound track in a very long time. Do you honestly think anyone is going to hum one of those song aka :hakuna Matata from the lion king, "be our guest" Beauty or the beast or "a whole new world" from alladin?  
I went yesterday and seriously, the only song we vaguely remember is the opening number where they were cutting the ice.


Loved the animation, definitely what Disney excels at.  I also love the emphasis was on the sisterly love instead of Prince/princess.

But huge gaps in the story line (what the heck was the point of the trolls?)

It was good but definitely at the end of my list.  I would have liked it better if it were like Finding nemo, left out the songs
One problem maybe that Beauty and the Beast and the lion king were excellent musical so I expect that level every movie


----------



## Hoosier37

eliza61 said:


> LOL  ok I saw the movie and sorry get ready for some criticism.
> 
> LOL.  The music sucked!!  sorry that's my opinion.  that was the lamest sound track in a very long time. Do you honestly think anyone is going to hum one of those song aka :hakuna Matata from the lion king, "be our guest" Beauty or the beast or "a whole new world" from alladin?
> I went yesterday and seriously, the only song we vaguely remember is the opening number where they were cutting the ice.
> 
> 
> Loved the animation, definitely what Disney excels at.  I also love the emphasis was on the sisterly love instead of Prince/princess.
> 
> But huge gaps in the story line (what the heck was the point of the trolls?)
> 
> It was good but definitely at the end of my list.  I would have liked it better if it were like Finding nemo, left out the songs
> One problem maybe that Beauty and the Beast and the lion king were excellent musical so I expect that level every movie



I did like the music - it reminded me of modern Broadway musicals like Wicked. And the trolls were awesome - what great and creative characters they were! I am definitely not someone who loves all things Disney without question - I don't like Snow White, Bambi, Princess and the Frog, any of the Cars franchise, Bug's Life...there are many Disney movies that just don't do it for me.

But Frozen. Wow. I absolutely loved Frozen. 

And yes, I do think people will hum the songs. My daughter is in the next room doing so at this very moment.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We saw it yesterday and loved it. IMO easily the best since B&B (actually said that to my sister as we were leaving theater). Went with extended family, including 2 men, one of whom is definitely not a disney fan. Everyone loved it. 13 people from 6-70. Teared up during build a snowman song.


----------



## DisKH

Just saw it! I loved it! It took some adjustment from the very beginning with the opening. I knew from the start of the film it wasn't traditional and the music all appeared o be much more traditionally broadway musical than disney musical. Once I got over that I loved it. Great characters (loved the Kristoff/Anna relationship).

I went out of the theater with Let it Go and For the First Time stuck in my head. While personally I think tangled was better, I believe that given time Frozen will be a classic among the ranks of Lion King, Little Mermaid etc.


----------



## sookie

eliza61 said:


> But huge gaps in the story line (what the heck was the point of the trolls?)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll

They used Norway to build their background off of; that is where the trolls come in. Even though their Kingdom is named differently, Norway was their main inspiration. They did take some cues and visited places in Canada as well. But Norway has troll mythology, as well as Scandinavia.

If you look at some of the angles and places inside the gates, it is a dead ringer for Norway inside of WDW.


----------



## sookie

surferdave said:


> The trend is to use androgynous adjectives. _Enchanted_, _Tangled_, _Brave_, _Frozen_. If we renamed the classics, they would be _Poisoned_, _Fitted_ (for a shoe), _Sedated_, and _Kidnapped_.



Mulan could be called _Cross Dressed_


----------



## LimeCordial

We just saw Frozen today and loved it. I'd like to go back and see it in 3D (mostly for that fantastic Mickey short at the start).

My kids really identified with the characters and are trying to sing the songs already. I was a little surprised at the modernity of the songs (contemporary broadway) but I found myself humming them just moments ago. 

I have to say, I loved Tangled more. Frozen has a couple disjointed parts that needed a bit more attention (trolls namely). 

I'd call this a winner. Definitely top 10 Disney.


----------



## Sphinx610

drusba said:


> I thought Frozen was one of Disney's best ever and the short cartoon, Get a Horse, that preceded it was an amazing feat of cartoon creativity, and for those who know history, you may have recognized that the voice of Mickey Mouse in the black and white portion of the cartoon short was Walt Disney.



I was thinking this exact thing! The more you know about the history of Disney animation, the more you will appreciate that short...


----------



## Sphinx610

supernova said:


> If he is a human transformed into a snowman, then it'll be very Beauty and the Beast-ish.  If he can talk because they placed a magic hat on top of his head and he began to dance around, then that just goes towards my point.



Omg just go seethe movie and stop guessing... No he is not a human transformed. Once you see him pop up in the story, you'll get it and it's very sweet. Go see the movie bf you sit there saying how bad it sucks and how stupid the characters are. Geez...

No this is not Tangled in Winter. The only thing similar is the fact that the girl is lonely like Rapunzel was. Being fair, "First time in forever" is a little similar to "when will my life begin." That's where it ends. the same animators did it so the characters are visually similar bc that is their style of animation- which is phenomenal. Beautiful movie... But the story is completely different from Tangled. And very unique IMO. I loved the twists in it- no Disney movie has had that kind of twist on true love, love at first sight etc... 

I agree w the others saying- just go see it before you judge it. Then u will understand the characters and the storyline. It is a very well done movie. If you don't like broadway style music, you may not love the music. It is very moving though. My daughter and I have been singing the snowman song and let it go since we heard it in the theatre. (So yes people do sing the songs. We are one example) 

IMO Brave was good, Tangled was great and Frozen is spectacular.


----------



## Sphinx610

Young said:


> I didn't like Tangled based on the trailer, but I loved it when I finally watched it. Same thing with the Princess and the Frog. I regretted not watching them with my daughter in the movie theatre (my wife went with her). So, I basically skipped 2 disney princess movies with my daughter. Frozen isn't a princess story right?



Regardless of the kind of movie, go to the movies w your daughter. I remember my dad taking me to see te little mermaid in the theatre and it is one of the best memories I have w him as a kid. Even though my mom made him...

It's a different kind of princess movie without the typical ending. It's got some funny parts.


----------



## eliza61

Young said:


> I didn't like Tangled based on the trailer, but I loved it when I finally watched it. Same thing with the Princess and the Frog. I regretted not watching them with my daughter in the movie theatre (my wife went with her). So, I basically skipped 2 disney princess movies with my daughter. Frozen isn't a princess story right?



Relax  Young.  It's a cartoon movie, not your kids graduation day.

I have all boys, I never went to action movies (iron man etc) with them.  Not my thing.  My husband took them to those movies and they did the "guy" thing.  I don't regret  a thing.  come on, in the grand scheme of things, I highly doubt they will be traumatized.  My sons have plenty of mommy memories that me not taking them to see Pokémon will not have them in front of Dr. Phil

People take Disney waaay too seriously here. Not going to Disney world or not going to a Disney princess movie will not cause emotional stress in adult life.    It's a movie.  It was/is not that great IMO, it was ok but hardly what I would call spectacular.  LOL no where even approaching that. 

Now like I said I have all boys, I took my son and my young nephews (between 8-13) yes they had a good time and we all thought it was OK. I would go to see it in 3d because I like animation but my nephews have no desire to go again.   we thought the music was lousy ( they used the word sucked)   They are now looking forward to  "the hobbit".

We  brought Alladan, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast and the POTC on dvd.  watch those over and over.  We received Tangled as a gift.  watched it once, can't even find it now.  don't even say  Cars to my kids.  Will not be purchasing "frozen" when it comes out.


----------



## supernova

eliza61 said:


> Relax  Young.  It's a cartoon movie, not your kids graduation day.
> 
> I have all boys, I never went to action movies (iron man etc) with them.  Not my thing.  My husband took them to those movies and they did the "guy" thing.  I don't regret  a thing.  come on, in the grand scheme of things, I highly doubt they will be traumatized.  My sons have plenty of mommy memories that me not taking them to see Pokémon will not have them in front of Dr. Phil
> 
> People take Disney waaay too seriously here. Not going to Disney world or not going to a Disney princess movie will not cause emotional stress in adult life.    It's a movie.  It was/is not that great IMO, it was ok but hardly what I would call spectacular.  LOL no where even approaching that.
> 
> Now like I said I have all boys, I took my son and my young nephews (between 8-13) yes they had a good time and we all thought it was OK. I would go to see it in 3d because I like animation but my nephews have no desire to go again.   we thought the music was lousy ( they used the word sucked)   They are now looking forward to  "the hobbit".
> 
> We  brought Alladan, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast and the POTC on dvd.  watch those over and over.  We received Tangled as a gift.  watched it once, can't even find it now.  don't even say  Cars to my kids.  Will not be purchasing "frozen" when it comes out.



Preach it, brother, er, sister.  You're absolutely right.  People need to take off their rose colored glasses and understand that these are just movies.  We're all fans, but I'm not going to lose sleep if I don't see a film.  I stopped buying Disney DVDs, at least the new ones, because the re-watchability just isn't there.  I was trapped on an international flight to Europe, with a lackluster set of film choices on their free in-flight entertainment.  I decided to give Tangled a chance.  Not even on a six-hour flight with no where to go could I keep myself from pressing the touch-screen fast forward through most of the fim.  Too chick flick for me.

And before any of these Kool-Aid drinking fans here try to tell me that Tangled isn't a girl film either, the only boy in my immediate family, my four-year old nephew, went to see the movie today.  Half way through, he told my sister that he wanted to leave.  When she asked him why, he said, "This is too girly for me."  Out of the mouth of babes.

So apparently choosing yet another adjective as the title for one of their films, while focusing on not one but TWO female leads, and even with two male characters to give yang to the ying, wasn't enough to hold a four year old boy's attention.


----------



## delyrium

Not all boys run screaming from movies with female leads or romantic components. My nephews loved Tangled, as does my son. My husband thought it was pretty good, too, though not as good as The Little Mermaid or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Sphinx610

Wow Eliza, we couldn't be more different! Lol (not that that's a bad thing!) I love the "guy" movies. I was more excited to take my son to ironman/Spider-Man/ whatever man than my hubby was! I love super hero movies. Even if I'm not into it, if my kid is, I'll take him. Like I totally don't want to see this upcoming Lego man movie but he's so excited... lol... Oh well, legoman movie here we come!   To each his own; but to me it was spectacular. I'm not alone in thinking that either. Not one of my friends who have seen it or their kids, both boys and girls, have said it wasn't a good movie at the very least. Honestly I hadn't heard of anyone not liking it until I came here on the "fan boards" lol!!! I didn't think it was uber girly, neither did my 7yo son. Whatever. You didn't like it, neither did supernova and his nephew. Your opinion, my opinion, it is just that- an opinion.     Re: my advice to Young about going to the movies with his daughter... I said go to make memories no matter what the film. Disney or not, your kid will remember "daddy daughter day". My memory just happened to be going to see Little Mermaid w my dad. It had very little to do w the fact that it was Disney. I believe it's the only time he ever took me to the movies just me and him. But it meant a lot to me that he took the time to see a movie he didn't want to see- which he ended up actually liking. That's all I meant. I didn't mean it would scar his daughter if he didn't take her, just that it would make a lasting impression if he did. Again, just my two cents.


----------



## LimeCordial

So, the movie grew on me over the last 24 hours.  I went to see it again in 3D because it left such a lasting impression/lingered in my mind. Took the husband this time .

I fell in love with the movie second time around. My husband did as well  (dude is like a lumberjack in the manly man category so I don't get people calling it a girly/princessy film).


----------



## eliza61

Sphinx610 said:


> Wow Eliza, we couldn't be more different! Lol (not that that's a bad thing!) I love the "guy" movies. I was more excited to take my son to ironman/Spider-Man/ whatever man than my hubby was! I love super hero movies. Even if I'm not into it, if my kid is, I'll take him. Like I totally don't want to see this upcoming Lego man movie but he's so excited... lol... Oh well, legoman movie here we come!   To each his own; but to me it was spectacular. I'm not alone in thinking that either. Not one of my friends who have seen it or their kids, both boys and girls, have said it wasn't a good movie at the very least. Honestly I hadn't heard of anyone not liking it until I came here on the "fan boards" lol!!! I didn't think it was uber girly, neither did my 7yo son. Whatever. You didn't like it, neither did supernova and his nephew. Your opinion, my opinion, it is just that- an opinion.     Re: my advice to Young about going to the movies with his daughter... I said go to make memories no matter what the film. Disney or not, your kid will remember "daddy daughter day". My memory just happened to be going to see Little Mermaid w my dad. It had very little to do w the fact that it was Disney. I believe it's the only time he ever took me to the movies just me and him. But it meant a lot to me that he took the time to see a movie he didn't want to see- which he ended up actually liking. That's all I meant. I didn't mean it would scar his daughter if he didn't take her, just that it would make a lasting impression if he did. Again, just my two cents.



LOL  It's all good Sphinx.

I was probably pulling your leg a bit.  Here on the Dis I see an interesting Phenomenon that does not occur any where else.  You are not the first one.

It seems that if some one does not agree with a "disney related" topic, there is a 1000% guarantee that some one will pull out what I call the "memory" card.  Some how or some way, the inference will be made that if parents don't do this "disney related" thing, their children will suffer from a lack of memories.  LOL.  it makes me laugh and I can bet the farm on it.  You are definitely not the first or only person that does this.

The reality is, there is a whole boat load of "variables" that give kids great memories of their childhood.  one no more important than the other,  as a rule I don't go to the movies with my sons because they are the quintessential testosterone infused boys. They've loved action movies even from day 1 and generally want to see some thing blow up and a chase scene.  but I am the baseball fanatic.  My dh loathes, despises and hates baseball, thinks it's boring as all get out, so every Christmas in my sons stockings they get a 20 game pack to the Philadelphia Phillies, they know it's going to be them and me.  

.Now I do keep in mind where I'm posting.  This is a Disney oriented site, I really don't expect a lot of objectivity.    I'd be surprised if some one did have  some thing bad to say about the mouse and his empire.  like I said I just find it really funny that if you do, some how you will be advised about not making "memories" with your kid.

It happens on almost every forumn on the dis

Must stay onsite to create "memories"
Must do a character meal to create "memories"
Must eat on site in order to have "memories"
LOL and my personal favorite, because I  think Cinderellas royal table is a collosal ripe off (really 55 bucks a head for the pleasure of getting mediocre food and seeing Cinderalla?), I have been told I am depriving myself the experience of seeing them light up at the sight of ole Cindy, thus not making memories.  


I thought I did say it was an ok movie, I did love the animation.  I still think the music was very very weak, lousy actually but totally glad you like it.  While my young nephews like Olaf, thought he was cute, he cannot compare to anticipation of a fire breathing dragon and some axe wielding dwarves, which will do just as well


----------



## lynypixie

I went to see the movie, in french, with my 3 kids (6-5-2). 

All of them looooved the movie. Yes, even my 6 years old boy! He fell in love with Olaf, he says he was the bravest of them all.

The movie has  classic princesses themes, but with a little something modern. 

Personaly, I prefered Tangled, but the kids related to this movie a lot more. They sing the songs all day long, every days. 

About Olaf, I think you have to see the movie to understand how important he is to the story. Yes, he's a funny snowmen who likes warm hugs, but he's so much more to the story than that! It is not something easy to describe without giving away too much spoilers.

I would give the movie a 8/10 note. It's not perfect, but it's a lot better than a lot of what they've done in the recent years. 

(by the way, what's with the hate on Princess and the frog? I tought it was an awesome movie and my two little princesses love it. It might not be the most memorable, but it didn't suck either!)


----------



## mttmilner

My wife and I saw Frozen on Thanksgiving and loved it. And I agree with the OP, the music was fantastic. I still find myself singing the songs, much to my wife's chagrin.


----------



## Skywise

Saw it - Didn't like it.

The potential is there for a good movie and the animation is spectacular but it doesn't work for me.

I found Olaf annoying (like Jar-Jar binks annoying).  The music mostly unremarkable, the troll song was good but the "duet" between the sisters, which should've been a very powerful scene just never came across that way.

I think if they had shown more of the relationship between the sisters - expanding on that rather than spend time on Olaf (who seems anathema to the story as a whole) they would've had a much more powerful movie.


----------



## Pixie Princess

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> This movie was great. Easily the best Disney movie in the past 20 years. Music is up there with Beauty and the Beast.



I will respectfully disagree with you on that point. Not even close to Beauty and the Beast.



karly05 said:


> I saw Frozen today and really enjoyed it.  To me, it wasn't quite up there with BatB (which I still think is "practically perfect in every way," to quote Mary Poppins),
> 
> 
> but I'd put it on par with "Tangled."  Enjoyed the songs, thought the voice cast was great, and I liked the core "sisters" story.  I loved Olaf and though Josh Gad was hilarious.



I felt like the music was far better than the music in Tangled, but in Frozen the storytelling wasn't as good as Tangled. 

I've seen it twice, and definitely liked it better the second time around, not that I didn't like it the first time around, I did, but the things that irked me the first time around didn't bother me as much with the second viewing.  The original music apart from the story, was very good. I'd say a notch below Aladdin or Lion King, and "Let It Go" (a.k.a Defying Gravity- Disney style) is absolutely on par with songs like "Part of Your World" and "Circle of Life".  

However, when put together with the story, something just didn't quite mesh for me. It was almost as if the songs and the story weren't developed together. They just didn't quite click perfectly. And even on the whole the songs seemed to be written for two different movies.  "Let It Go" and "For the First Time in Forever" just don't feel like the belong with the other songs to me.  Even the High School Musical-esque "Love is an Open Door" fits better with the other songs. (Although, I will admit, I'm totally addicted now to "Love is an Open Door" it is so wonderfully cheesy, I just can't help myself.)

Even with that nitpicking though, the music is so strong that it elevates this movie beyond the flaws for me. It doesn't quite reach Aladdin or Lion King status, but it is close.  I really hope Disney will tighten up the story and develop it as a stage production. I think it would be far better on the stage than on the screen, and it was pretty darn good on the screen.


----------



## Sphinx610

Skywise said:


> I found Olaf annoying (like Jar-Jar binks annoying).



Lmao! Ouch!


----------



## supernova

Skywise said:


> Saw it - Didn't like it.
> 
> The potential is there for a good movie and the animation is spectacular but it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I found Olaf annoying (like Jar-Jar binks annoying).  The music mostly unremarkable, the troll song was good but the "duet" between the sisters, which should've been a very powerful scene just never came across that way.
> 
> I think if they had shown more of the relationship between the sisters - expanding on that rather than spend time on Olaf (who seems anathema to the story as a whole) they would've had a much more powerful movie.



Thank you for writing my review for me.  Glad someone else was able to go in and leave their rose colored glasses home.


----------



## Sphinx610

supernova said:


> Thank you for writing my review for me.  Glad someone else was able to go in and leave their rose colored glasses home.



Ok supernova we get it you didn't like the movie... Lol

Just out of curiosity... I have seen your sn pop up a lot around this board and you seem to dislike everything you comment on. (Just a simple observation) It makes me wonder: What do you consider to be a well-done movie? What gets 4 out of 5 stars from you animation-wise and motion picture wise? Not flaming you or trying to make you angry, I am just curious...


----------



## csp131

Sphinx610 said:


> Ok supernova we get it you didn't like the movie... Lol
> 
> Just out of curiosity... I have seen your sn pop up a lot around this board and you seem to dislike everything you comment on. (Just a simple observation) It makes me wonder: What do you consider to be a well-done movie? What gets 4 out of 5 stars from you animation-wise and motion picture wise? Not flaming you or trying to make you angry, I am just curious...



Yes, I am also interested.  WALL-E and Toy Story would be up there for me, but I still think Frozen is fantastic.


----------



## BrokeMack

Judging by his avatar I'd guess Pete's Dragon (the darkest Disney movie ever).


----------



## supernova

The avatar's more there for the villain than the movie, although I did like the film... primarily for the villains.  I fast forward through the Helen Reddy stuff.  I haven't seen a decent movie in a while.  For me, the antagonist is twice as important as the protagonist.  Tangled was a borefest to me, and the 'villain' was weak.  Can't think of the last solid Disney film I saw.  But I have never been one of those "Disney can do no wrong" people.  Because they can.  And they have.


----------



## mvk

Sphinx610 said:


> Ok supernova we get it you didn't like the movie... Lol
> 
> Just out of curiosity... I have seen your sn pop up a lot around this board and you seem to dislike everything you comment on. (Just a simple observation) It makes me wonder: What do you consider to be a well-done movie? What gets 4 out of 5 stars from you animation-wise and motion picture wise? Not flaming you or trying to make you angry, I am just curious...



It's not that he didn't like the movie... he didn't even see the movie and is criticizing it.


----------



## Sphinx610

BrokeMack said:


> Judging by his avatar I'd guess Pete's Dragon (the darkest Disney movie ever).



I liked Pete's Dragon. lol I havent seen it in ages though...

I'm not a Disney can do no wrong person either. I see stuff I like and stuff I'm disappointed in too. But I do like most of their stuff.


----------



## lynypixie

I don't get what people who always bash Disney are doing here. It's a forum mainly for people who actualy enjoy Disney. If you don't enjoy Disney movies, then don't come here. 

This whole thing reminds me of the paper towels last year.


----------



## LimeCordial

lynypixie said:


> This whole thing reminds me of the paper towels last year.



I'm intrigued.


----------



## lynypixie

LimeCordial said:


> I'm intrigued.



There was a whole post about how Disney World cut corners, that it's not what it used to be, and this guy was having a huge fit about how the restaurents now give generic brown paper towels instead of fancy ones.  It's been a running gag for months after that.


----------



## eliza61

lynypixie said:
			
		

> I don't get what people who always bash Disney are doing here. It's a forum mainly for people who actualy enjoy Disney. If you don't enjoy Disney movies, then don't come here.
> 
> This whole thing reminds me of the paper towels last year.



Where are we  nursery school?

You do realize that's like saying if you have a different opinion you done belong here.
I have always found that to be one of the saddest aspects of this site.  Unless you tow the "accepted" mantra you are told to go elsewhere.
Are we still in 3rd grade where if you don't agree with me I'm taking my ball back and going home?
You love Disney so much that you cant handle hearing a dissenting opinion?

Very sad.  I love Disney.  I also thought Cars and Planes were horrible, money grabbing hunks of junk.  I not apologizing because people can't tolerate differences of opinions.


----------



## LimeCordial

eliza61 said:


> Where are we  nursery school?
> 
> You do realize that's like saying if you have a different opinion you done belong here.
> I have always found that to be one of the saddest aspects of this site.  Unless you tow the "accepted" mantra you are told to go elsewhere.
> Are we still in 3rd grade where if you don't agree with me I'm taking my ball back and going home?
> You love Disney so much that you cant handle hearing a dissenting opinion?
> 
> Very sad.  I love Disney.  I also thought Cars and Planes were horrible, money grabbing hunks of junk.  I not apologizing because people can't tolerate differences of opinions.




You do realize that a poster saying those that loved Frozen are "wearing rose coloured glasses" can be seen as antagonistic and juvenile right?  It's a sweeping generalization that some would get offended about.

FTR I loved Frozen and Tangled. Cars is a crappy  series and you couldn't pay me to watch Rescuers or Pete's Dragon ever again.


----------



## LimeCordial

lynypixie said:


> There was a whole post about how Disney World cut corners, that it's not what it used to be, and this guy was having a huge fit about how the restaurents now give generic brown paper towels instead of fancy ones.  It's been a running gag for months after that.



A napkin fit? Hahaha. 
I've see the flatulence fit thread which I assume will resurface for months too


----------



## eliza61

LimeCordial said:
			
		

> You do realize that a poster saying those that loved Frozen are "wearing rose coloured glasses" can be seen as antagonistic and juvenile right?  It's a sweeping generalization that some would get offended about.
> 
> FTR I loved Frozen and Tangled. Cars is a crappy  series and you couldn't pay me to watch Rescuers or Pete's Dragon ever again.



And that's equally as bad but rarely are they told [or gently given the suggestion )to go else where.

I too saw the napkin thread, what is not being said was that the topic of the thread was how Disney has gotten "cheap".  Now I've been going over 15 years so I remember when they had thick big napkins and while it's not an important factor in my vacation,  I do agree it's a downgrade.  Saying so doesnt  mean I dislike Disney, it's just mean that the mouse world has gone down in some areas.


----------



## BrokeMack

I read in the paper that there's some kind of economic situation happening in America lately. Could that have something to do with the napkins? 

All kidding aside Pete's Dragon is really dark. I just rewatched it recently with my son. Orphan lives with hobos. Creates imaginary friend to cope with abuse. Runs away. Is taken in by lonely woman who pines away for her dead fiance lost at sea and lives with her alcoholic father. Pretty heavy stuff. And that's just the exposition.


----------



## Sphinx610

lynypixie said:


> There was a whole post about how Disney World cut corners, that it's not what it used to be, and this guy was having a huge fit about how the restaurents now give generic brown paper towels instead of fancy ones.  It's been a running gag for months after that.



Lol I remember the great napkin debate. The ones w the little mickeys were a lot cuter though... Hehehehe



eliza61 said:


> I also thought Cars and Planes were horrible, money grabbing hunks of junk.  I not apologizing because people can't tolerate differences of opinions.



I think pixie was referring more to supernova who is coming off as completely anti-Disney on all these threads lately... I hadn't been on here in a while but I had seen the movie last week n wondered what the buzz on the boards was... And yes we are all entitled to our opinions and shouldn't have to apologize for them. Eliza you and I were able to have a respectful difference of opinion and to politely agree to disagree. I don't like to start cyber arguments  lol

Btw, I do agree about planes. It was cars & turbo mixed but w planes. I didn't like it that much. My kids weren't wowed either, but I did enjoy the first Cars movie. Cars 2 got weird...


----------



## lynypixie

Everyone has a right to not like something. I don't like everything Disney does either. 

But claming over and over that Disney has done just crap for the past 20 years, one has to wonder what the poster does here. In my dictionary, we call that a troll.


----------



## Sphinx610

lynypixie said:


> one has to wonder what the poster does here. In my dictionary, we call that a troll.



I wondered the same thing...


----------



## disney75

Yeahhh Frozen is a marvellous movie ant the best Disney's animated feature movie since The Lion King


----------



## disneydennis

lynypixie said:


> Everyone has a right to not like something. I don't like everything Disney does either.
> 
> But claming over and over that Disney has done just crap for the past 20 years, one has to wonder what the poster does here. In my dictionary, we call that a troll.



Very well said.

I clicked on this thread because I enjoyed the movie and wanted to see how many others felt the same.  
This reminded me of IMDB and the forums over there.  If you like a movie you have no taste etc...  
I just don't understand why people find the need to exert so much negativity without seeing the movie.  A preconieved hate based on previous movies.

But I'm looking forward to seeing Frozen again in 3D this time.  I went with my nieces and sister the day after Thanksgiving but I enjoyed it so much I want to see it again.


----------



## BroganMc

Got to see this movie over the weekend with my dad. I tried inviting my nephews, but they are in their early teens and are far more into The Hobbit and similar action/fantasy movies. (I just cannot get into Lord of the Rings or that mythos. Superheroes have a small interest for me. I avoid the Dark Knight trilogy but did enjoy Man of Steel. The Avengers flicks really just interest me for the humor Joss Whedon brings.)

Anyhoo, we loved Frozen. We went into it knowing very little about it. Just a couple trailers and knowing it was vaguely based on a Hans Christian Anderson story. (I'm not familiar with The Snow Queen.)

The music was very good. Only number I thought was a bit too cheesy for me was Love Is An Open Door. (But given how the story goes, this fits in the end.)

I loved seeing the story being about "sister love" more than "romantic love". You have the usual Disney princess romance, but it does take a backseat to the sister story. And we get two really good Disney Princesses from the story.

Elsa is downright sexy and mature. Anna will forever be the cute and cuddly little sister.

I can't say it is better than Tangled or any other Disney movie (well, ok it is better than Brave). It's at least on par with the classics. It's nice to see the Disney princess story evolve with modern times, however. Anna is just as sweet and open as Snow White, but she matures in more realistic ways.

I'll always adore Rapunzel. Her story of being trapped and lost speaks to me more. Was cool to glimpse her cameo in Arendelle.

Olaf is as cute as he appears in the ads. He's really just the comic relief character, but he has some important plot-moving lines.

As for not appealing to boys, my nephews have just gotten to that bratty age where they want to embrace teen things like shoot-em-up games and battle movies. They're long out of their Cars phase. (They do want to watch Doctor Who and see Saving Mr. Banks so we bond plenty.)

Ive already pre-ordered the Frozen DVD set. It goes on my keeper shelf. 

Definitely try to see it in 3D. Adds to the artistry of the movie when you watch it that way. Most beautiful scenes were in the snowy mountains.


----------



## disneyrex

surferdave said:


> The trend is to use androgynous adjectives. _Enchanted_, _Tangled_, _Brave_, _Frozen_. If we renamed the classics, they would be _Poisoned_, _Fitted_ (for a shoe), _Sedated_, and _Kidnapped_.



I like the logic behind those names !


----------



## disneygirl2122

This movie made me laugh an cry! It was a great movie! Olaf is the best


----------



## surferdave

Disney didn't create the marketing concept of the "Disney Princess" until the classics I mentioned (_Snow White_, _Cinderella_, _Sleeping Beauty_, even _Beauty and the Beast_ and _Little Mermaid_) were in the books. They didn't try to make movies about princesses in those days, they made movies about fairy tales. Somebody looked up one day and realized that about a half dozen of their characters could successfully be marketed together as the princesses. Unfortunately that put some undue pressure on the movie studio.

Ever since they started _trying_ to make princess movies, they've struggled to hit one cleanly out of the park. I thought The _Princess and the Frog_ was a wonderful movie, but it didn't succeed financially and Disney realized times had changed; boys didn't go to princess movies with so many alternatives to choose from. I remember seeing it in a half filled theater while _Alvin & the Chipmunks, the Squeaquel_ was a packed house next door. Disney retrofitted their in-progress take on Rapunzel to try to appeal to boys as well, and the "disguising" of princess movies began with _Tangled_. It did better but I think it suffered a bit from all the redirection it kept getting in the disguising effort.

I think they've found their way now with _Frozen_. They shed traditional roles of the princess instead of trying to conform to them (Pixar did this with _Brave_ as well, but it was unconventional, wasn't a musical and didn't go for a Disney vibe). 

I was thinking to myself watching Anna early in the movie that Disney had made their own princess out of Lucille Ball (in fact, she started stuffing chocolates double-fisted into her mouth right after my epiphany). She could easily have stood as the solitary protagonist, but gratefully she didn't since her relationship with her sister was the true center of the movie.



BroganMc said:


> Superheroes have a small interest for me.



The comic book/superhero fan in me realized early on that Elsa could've been the first X-Man! Maybe a distant and far more powerful ancestor of Iceman, or maybe Pixar's own Frozone. And I do mean powerful; the hair stood up on the back of my neck when she raised her castle like Dr. Manhattan on Mars. She could hold her own with some of the most immense fictional characters ever created. It wouldn't be very princess like, but I'd love to see her lay waste to an invading army coming after her kingdom. 

The Mickey short was icing on the cake. I don't often recommend that movies be seen in 3D (I think since _Avatar_ there's been only 1 or 2 that I thought benefited from it) but I would see _Frozen_ in 3D for _Get a Horse_ alone.


----------



## Son of Gadsden

Finally got around to seeing Frozen tonight. 

I had high expectations, because while we were in Disney (first week of December), all anyone was talking about, both CMs and guests, was how good Frozen was. All the reviews everywhere say its the best since Lion King. 

DW took a bit of an offense to that, seeing as Tangled is one of her favorites of all time. We were also in the crowd of "It looks like Tangled but with snow."

I was not disappointed. Really enjoyed this film. It seemed a bit too singy, but a lot of the Disney classics are. It definitely had some resemblances to Tangled, but it seemed like it's own movie to me. The horses seemed like Maximus (but how many different animal personalities can you do for comic relief?) but I never felt like there was a Flynn Rider or that Anna was Rapunzel.

The animation was incredible, as well.

I just really enjoyed just about everything about this movie. DW and I agree it was a bit short. That's only because we feel like it shouldn't have had you dive in to the story the way it did. It needed an introduction into how/why Elsa has her abilities...similar to what Tangled did.


----------



## sbmorasch

Oh yes frozen is amazing. By far the best Disney movie, in my eyes. When Elsa sings "Let It Go" I cry. Not just normal cry. I ugly. It's funny, sweet, and kinda a love story and it's all the makings for an amazing Disney movie


----------



## rosanab1031

eliza61 said:


> LOL  ok I saw the movie and sorry get ready for some criticism.
> 
> LOL.  The music sucked!!  sorry that's my opinion.  that was the lamest sound track in a very long time. Do you honestly think anyone is going to hum one of those song aka :hakuna Matata from the lion king, "be our guest" Beauty or the beast or "a whole new world" from alladin?
> I went yesterday and seriously, the only song we vaguely remember is the opening number where they were cutting the ice.
> 
> 
> Loved the animation, definitely what Disney excels at.  I also love the emphasis was on the sisterly love instead of Prince/princess.
> 
> But huge gaps in the story line (what the heck was the point of the trolls?)
> 
> It was good but definitely at the end of my list.  I would have liked it better if it were like Finding nemo, left out the songs
> One problem maybe that Beauty and the Beast and the lion king were excellent musical so I expect that level every movie



I bought the soundtrack right after seeing the movie because I absolutely LOVED the music. I know many sisters who went to see this movie together and loved it because of the emphasis on love between the sisters and not the love between a princess and a prince. And btw ALL of us are singing the songs constantly! Lol! 

I will admit that the music is different from the typical Disney movie but I think that's what I like a bout it. Love the Broadway feel! But then when I think about it... I love Beauty and the Beast and the Lion King and BOTH are now Broadway musicals... hm.


----------



## erin1715

I saw it over the weekend and I think stating that it's on par with the classics, such as Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King, is really reaching.

The beginning of the movie was cute and fun, the animation was fantastic, and the colors were beautiful, but I didn't think the songs were that catchy and I was close to falling asleep during Anna's adventure to find Elsa.  So for me it was too long, haha.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

Frozen is fantasic in every way and is now a box office phenomenon.   I like it better than Lion King and it is in the league of Beauty and the Beast. Great music but not quite Lion King level music.

This is a princess movie for those who hate princess movies and "true love's kiss"!

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and that doesn't mean they are wearing colored glasses. People are allowed to dislike something Disney. Or like it.

However, if you are in a Ferrari car club and every weekend at the meetings one member does nothing but talk about how lousy Ferrari is and how anyone who likes Ferrari is silly (or wearing colored glasses) - and Porsche is better, it is legitimate for the other members to ask why he is there.  They get together specifically because they all love Ferrari. He is certainly allowed his opinion, but why rain on everyone else's parade? Go join the Porsche club.

Sometimes these boards feel like a Ferrari club full of Porsche fans. In fact, they are getting to be known for it. There are some with nothing positive to say. And they seem to rain on almost every thread. Again, nothing wrong with any opinion, but I could have sworn I saw somewhere that this was a Disney fan site, not a Disney hate site.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Motorola888

EverestSherpa said:


> I'd love to shed some light on the reason for this. Or what my theory is. The film was originally called "The Snow Queen", just as Tangled was called "Rapunzel". Both these names were eventually changed because they were too.... girly. There's no need selling girls on a Princess film, they're in. It's the boys you need in the door. That's why the Snowman is so heavily advertised. His role is MUCH smaller than the trailers and TV spots suggest, and honestly - after you see it - you may wish it was a larger role. Olaf is hysterical. Every. Single. Line. It's completely out of context, of course, until you see the film, but you'll fall in love with the little guy.



Speaking about Rapunzel... Mayb many of you guys already notice.. but did i just saw Rapunzel and Eugene/Flynn..IN Frozen at 16:18 ~ 16:22..? haha


----------



## Beacher425

Yes, that was Rapunzel and Eugene.  Speculators say this: That Elsa and Anna's mom was sisters with Rapunzel's mom cause they look alike, sorta.  That the trip that Elsa and Anna's parents were taking when they were killed was to go to Rapunzel's week long party when she was returned to her parents. This is because Tangled was released 3 years ago (2010) and the main events of Frozen happen 3 years after the ship wreck. (Anna wakes up with tangled hair (get it?) on her sisters "corneration" day and the subtitle says "3 years later".)

Also that during "For the first time in forever" when Anna stuffs chocolate in her face, so gets a "sugar rush", the name of the racing game in Wreck it Ralph.

As an aside.... I liked Elsa's coronation dress better than her Snow Queen dress and I liked Anna's traveling dress and cloak better that her coronation party dress.


----------



## marycosplay

I took my little niece to see the movie, out of no reason, she likes Elsa so much, really a good movie.


----------



## olaf1

I saw frozen about week ago and it's really amazing...


----------



## lovebbbbbbbb

olaf1 said:


> I saw frozen about week ago and it's really amazing...


 I saw it a couple weeks ago like you and I loved it so much. Are you glad you saw the movie Frozen?


----------



## Yellowstonetim

olaf1 said:


> I saw frozen about week ago and it's really amazing...





lovebbbbbbbb said:


> I saw it a couple weeks ago like you and I loved it so much. Are you glad you saw the movie Frozen?





 Welcome!  We will assimilate your distinctiveness into the Frozen collective. Resistance is futile.
 


 Yes, the movie is awesome.   Glad to know more are finding it as time goes on.  One thing for sure that all these little girls will not be doing for many years to come: Letting it go.


----------



## olaf1

lovebbbbbbbb said:


> I saw it a couple weeks ago like you and I loved it so much. Are you glad you saw the movie Frozen?


Yea, I'm so glad and gonna watch it again later


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

lovebbbbbbbb said:


> I saw it a couple weeks ago like you and I loved it so much. Are you glad you saw the movie Frozen?



Yes I'm glad i saw it.  My 3 year and I have watched it 3 or 4 times so far.


----------



## disneybounddd

I love frozen, I could so watch it at least once a week and not get sick of it.


----------

